# Would you?



## Jim (Dec 30, 2008)

:shock: 

https://troutmanswimbaits.com/Troutman/Order_Online.html


----------



## Jim (Dec 30, 2008)

me........never! :shock:


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL! There is no way in heck I would ever spend that kinda money on a lure, and to be honest I don't think those look that great anyway compared to some of the others i've seen. :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 30, 2008)

Not if they paid me


Well maybe if they paid me


Actually, yes if they paid me


But $125.00 lure?

Come on


----------



## bcritch (Dec 30, 2008)

No way :shock: 

I'm thinking that it may be a good January Monthly Giveaway prize :lol: :lol: :lol: JK


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 30, 2008)

Where's he getting his prices at? :roll:


----------



## redbug (Dec 30, 2008)

YES now i have to check the link and see what i signed on for


----------



## redbug (Dec 30, 2008)

*THANKS JIM* It is guys like you that prevent me from getting my BAIT MONKEY under control.

the RATO looks cool and should be a great top water bait.


----------



## Nickk (Dec 30, 2008)

nope


----------



## Specknreds (Dec 30, 2008)

NOOOWAYY [-X I have spent around $60 for a offshore trolling lure + rigging and my wife wanted 
me institutionalized for buying it.

Check out https://www.macdaddysfishinglures.com/million_dollar_lure.shtml 
Someone might have already posted this, but it's worth another look. I would like to see if 
Fishmonger could tie one of their $9000 flies https://www.macdaddysfishinglures.com/shop/


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 30, 2008)

Specknreds said:


> NOOOWAYY [-X I have spent around $60 for a offshore trolling lure + rigging




Ever Catch a Wahoo?



Ever have one go through your set and take off three or four of those lures ](*,)


----------



## Specknreds (Dec 30, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> Specknreds said:
> 
> 
> > NOOOWAYY [-X I have spent around $60 for a offshore trolling lure + rigging
> ...



Wahoo are very plentiful down here. When I first bought my 29', I learned real quick about them. They sliced through
200lbs mono leader like it was a thread. I lost several Marlin lures $$ before some one showed me how to rig them so they
take the hooks and not the lure. I've been using pre rigged double hooks with wire from one hook to the other and mono 
from there. They still manage to cut me off about 5% of the time. I hate using wire leaders. The fish seem to be wire
leader shy most of the time.


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 30, 2008)

Boy, could u imagine throwing that into a tree on the other side of the river. The price is just stupid, and they don't even look that good. Looks good for a collector, and not a fisherman.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 31, 2008)

Uhhh... NO. I haven't even spent that much on a rod, let alone a bait.


----------



## shootisttx (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm thinkin that with a length of broomstick, a few pieces of hardware and a free afternoon, even I could whip up one of those, or a reasonable facsimile. And I have absolutely no mechanical or woodworking ability.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 1, 2009)

I would certainly try'em, not pay for them.

Sometimes our eye for lures is not what the fish likes, I threw a ugly half skirted spinner and caught some fish on it that day #-o go figure :roll:


----------

